# Isis, inspired by giants



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Isis was inspired by giants. Time ago I was reading a Sitchin's book about Nibiru, Annunaki and his theories about the origins of the human being. I was so fascinated and shocked at the same time when, addicted as I am about slingshots, I visualized a big slingshot in a giant's hand. More than one year ago walking in a forest up to the mountain I found a big fork of larix, It was perfect for my project, but it has to dry well before I could work it. One year has left and here it is. To tell the truth it should have been much bigger than it is, but I had to reduce the scale in order to make possible the grip and the shooting to a human's giant hand at least!

Thanks for watching.

Bob.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well that's a monumental achievement friend, nice work!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Epic fork Bob, that's for sharing.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That grain is stunning!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Another beauty!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!

The true slingshot addicted (and artist, in this case) can envision a fork in almost everything!!! So nice that you could draw your inspiration out of History and Mythology!!

A great work, beautiful seasoned wood, smooth lines and a natural finish!!!! PERFECT!!!

And that handle is AWESOME!!!

Thank you for sharing, Bob!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A very likable SS.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

It's so big! =/


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks awesome bob.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Indeed it looks like a human body in a long flowing garment with arms raised. The way she lies in your hand she seems a priestess caught by a giant, writhing and recoiling and calling down god's wrath on her captor. Beware, Bob, she might strike you 

Cheers, M.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

On a second thought, her pose might be interpreted differently. But slingshot eroticism might lead into rather peculiar straits 

M.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

(I couldn't help it.)

. . . Another work of fine art from our resident sculptor.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice, reminds me on my B-3 Bomber.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cool story of inspiration and about how you found it. The slingshot is unique and beautifully crafted , as we have come to expect from your mind and hands Bob. Each installment of your work seems to become more than pictures alone. To call them episodes seems more accurate to me as they twll of the evolution of an artist as well. Thanks for sharing this side of building with us also.
Be well Bob,
SF


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Unbelievable. Wonderful. Incredible. I could go on...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks to all for your feedbacks!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> Indeed it looks like a human body in a long flowing garment with arms raised. The way she lies in your hand she seems a priestess caught by a giant, writhing and recoiling and calling down god's wrath on her captor. Beware, Bob, she might strike you
> 
> Cheers, M.


...and I have had the same feeling...cheers!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, very interesting story and strong shape, i really like it!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A Titan of a shooter. I do wish I had your vision in woodworking, always a pleasure to view. Very nice piece of work Bob and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

What a beautiful catapult  So distinctive

-Epic


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Really fantastic work, Bob! A true piece of art!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sharker said:


> Wow, very interesting story and strong shape, i really like it!


Thanks Sharker!



tnflipper52 said:


> A Titan of a shooter. I do wish I had your vision in woodworking, always a pleasure to view. Very nice piece of work Bob and thanks for sharing.


Thanks to you for stopping by. Cheers!



EpicAussie888 said:


> What a beautiful catapult  So distinctive
> 
> -Epic


Hi Epic, thanks a lot!



flicks said:


> Really fantastic work, Bob! A true piece of art!


Thank you Flicks, glad you like it.


----------

